# Gamakatsu Jighaken



## ye111 (19. Dezember 2005)

Hallo !
Ich suche lose Gamakatsu Jighaken zum selbergiessen.
Kann mir jemand eine Tip geben wo und bei wehm ich solche
Haken beziehen könnte?
 Ich freue mich schon auf Euere Tips.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Gamakatsu Jighaken*

Auf www.Bleisussformen.de gibt VMC Jigkaken.


Gruss
Tommi


----------



## Der_Glücklose (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Gamakatsu Jighaken*

@ ye111

mein Tip geh zu einem Händler in deiner Nähe der Spro Artikel führt soweit ich weiß werden auch die Gamakatsu Haken über Spro vertrieben. Hab letztens einen Jigkopf mit Gamakatsu Hagen gehabt war extrem #6 

Vom Preis her hab ich läuten gehört das 25 Stck. um die 15 € kosten (ohne Gewähr) also recht heftig.


----------



## Finess (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Gamakatsu Jighaken*

selbst modifizierte Haken ( am oberen ende zu einem  Jighaken gebogen ) von Owner sind auch ziemlich lobenswert fuer Grosshecht und dicke Zander.

glaub auch das Spro die Hand als Vertrieb hat. Wuerde man die eventuel guenstiger aus U.S bekommen ?


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. August 2008)

*AW: Gamakatsu Jighaken*

Moin!

Da in mir gerade die gleiche Frage aufkam schiebe ich den Thread einfach nochmal hoch,
gesucht werden lose!!! Jighaken von Gamakatsu (Rundbogen) der Größe 3/0 und 4/0.

Hat jemand eine gute Quelle?

Lg

Kai


----------



## Fischnix (26. März 2009)

*AW: Gamakatsu Jighaken*

Ich schiebe den Thread auch noch mal hoch, da ich ebenfalls die Gamakatsu´s und Owner Hacken suche bzw. güstig einkaufen möchte. Kann jemand einen Tip geben?

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## 42er barsch (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gamakatsu Jighaken*

hallo,
ich habe mal recht günstig in kanada bestellt, waren 600 jighaken für unter 40€ incl versand.
wenn ich den shop nochmal finde gebe ich bescheid.
war glaube ich irgendwas mit " top-lure " oder so ähnlich.
gruss matthias


----------



## stefan21 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamakatsu Jighaken*

http://www.ossis-angelladen.com/ gibt es jighaken lose da habe ich meine bestellt zum selber giesen


----------



## chxxstxxxx (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamakatsu Jighaken*

Und wo genau? Ich hab dort im Shop keine losen Jighaken gefunden.

Bei http://do-itmolds.com/ kann man Owner, Mustad und Gamakatus Jighaken bestellen; allerdings verlangen die 35 USD Versandkosten und man kann nur via Kreditkarte zahlen. Man sollte auch aufpassen bzw. nachprüfen ob die Jighaken in die Gussform passen. Die meisten Gamakatsu haben kleine Öhre und passen deswegen nicht in Formen wie http://www.bleigussformen-shop.de/Rundkopf-Jig-Form-3394


----------

